# In river work in Cañon Apr-5&6



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

Cañon City will be placing boulders in the river at the 4th Street Bridge next Thursday and Friday, April 4th and 5th at the 4th Street Bridge just below the play hole. Equipment and materials will be staged at the River Station boat ramps. Thanks, AHRA


----------

